# Regular silicon hoses on Fluval filters?



## ChrisP

Has anyone removed the Fluval ribbed hoses and put regular clear silicone ones on? I'd like to add some lilly pipes but to do this I think they best way would be to switch to regular hoses since the plastic ones can't be pushed over a lilly. I'm not too sure how to go about this since the Fluval hoses have push connectors on the end


----------



## Zeus.

Changed mine on my FX6 and just used jubilee clip





Sent from Mountolympus via neural interface


----------



## Ryan Thang To

ChrisP said:


> Has anyone removed the Fluval ribbed hoses and put regular clear silicone ones on? I'd like to add some lilly pipes but to do this I think they best way would be to switch to regular hoses since the plastic ones can't be pushed over a lilly. I'm not too sure how to go about this since the Fluval hoses have push connectors on the end


Hi
What Fluval filter is it?

I use clear hose on 206 306 406 all work fine

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Daveslaney

I use normal hoses on my 306, 16/22 in my case.Just fit over the filter conectors like the fluval ribbed hose.


----------



## ChrisP

Ryan Thang To said:


> Hi
> What Fluval filter is it?
> 
> I use clear hose on 206 306 406 all work fine
> 
> Cheers
> Ryan



It's the 106. Ok so regular hose will just push on as normal? I thought the chunky rubber connector on the end of the ribbed hose was different.


----------



## Ryan Thang To

It would fit in nicely just screw it on. I think its a 12/16 hose for the 106


----------



## Daveslaney

yes thats correct,Push on tighten the nuts.
LOL same time posts.


----------



## ChrisP

Thanks guys, can anyone recommend a place to buy some 12/16 hose from? Aqua Essential sell superfish hose, not sure if that is any good.


----------



## Fran

Hi, there are a few suppliers on ebay. They sell normal silicon hose which comes in various diameters including the standard filter sizes of 12/16 16/22 etc. These hoses are the same as the green or brown ones that come with aquarium filters except they are clear and have no branding. They are cheaper too! I have used them for the last few years on my JBL filters with no problems. Cheers.


----------



## sauk1

ChrisP said:


> Has anyone removed the Fluval ribbed hoses and put regular clear silicone ones on? I'd like to add some lilly pipes but to do this I think they best way would be to switch to regular hoses since the plastic ones can't be pushed over a lilly. I'm not too sure how to go about this since the Fluval hoses have push connectors on the end


Yep. The regular Eheim 16/22 fit on my 406.


----------



## ian_m

I think you are confusing silicon (an glass like semiconducting element used to make transistors), silicone (soft rubber based on silicon siloxane compounds) and PVC (clear or coloured plastic tube based on polyvinylchloride).

I have never seen anyone using silicone tubing on their filters, in fact silicone tubing in the required diameter for a filter (say 16mm) would have to have a monsterously thick wall to prevent it stretching or collapsing. Silicone tubing is use in air lines, 4/6mm type.

So what you are actually looking for is PVC tubing as used by virtually all the filter manufacturers. So quick search of Ebay under PVC tube reveals what you want. You probably want "thickwall" version 16/22 or 19/25 or 25/31 for filters as less prone to kinking and collapsing. Also available in green and grey and with reinforcing like Zeus has. Reinforced is nice, as it won't kink or collapse, but its bend radius is much larger.

You can slide PVC pipe over glass lily pipes by dipping the pipe end in boiling water to soften it up first, before sliding it over. My LFS uses silicone (not silicon ) oil on lily pipe before sliding the pipe on. You get silicone oil from DIY stores for lubricating push fit plumbing fixings.


----------



## VibinCamm

Zeus. said:


> Changed mine on my FX6 and just used jubilee clip
> View attachment 104222
> 
> Sent from Mountolympus via neural interface


What hose is that?


----------



## Aqua sobriquet

Most hose sold to Aquarists is either PVC or Vinyl.   Some in the USA say they use Silicone hose as discussed in this thread: 





						Silicone Hose
					

I’ve read some good comments about using Silicone hose on canister filters. Anyone on here used it? The 16/22 PVC hose I’m using is not very flexible and I’m dreading removing it to clean it out.



					www.ukaps.org
				



Sadly I’ve not found any good quality Platinum cured silicon hose at a reasonable price yet to give it a try.
Have you seen the cost of some stuff these days?! I wanted a couple of Eheim double tap disconnects. Prices were around the £30 - £37 each for the 16mm ones. Luckily I managed to find a vendor still doing them for £20.


----------



## Zeus.

VibinCamm said:


> What hose is that?


Well it wasn't easy/cheap. The pipe is hard to work with and doesn't like going round corners - Got mine from  https://www.aquariumplumbing.co.uk/


----------



## FISHnLAB

Zeus. said:


> Well it wasn't easy/cheap. The pipe is hard to work with and doesn't like going round corners - Got mine from  https://www.aquariumplumbing.co.uk/
> View attachment 197791


Home Depot sells it too(this is the size needed for Fluval 107/207/307/407)...



			https://www.homedepot.ca/product/canada-tubing-braided-vinyl-tubing-5-8-inch-inside-diameter-x-7-8-inch-outside-diameter-x-10-ft-coil/1001002048
		


I wouldn't bother wasting money though as braided tubing is designed for higher pressure applications. It will offer little benefit for this application over standard vinyl tubing...


----------

